# Henna tattoos



## Khanjari (May 27, 2014)

Henna tattoos are my other passion/hobby/love!
Just a sample of the tattoo I did on my hand  hope you guys like it! 
For those who are new to henna tattoos, the first 2 pictures are how the tattoos look like when they are just done and still wet, while it dries the skin absorbs the color and it stains the skin and the last picture is how the tattoo looks like when pealed off and cleaned!!! I love how intricate the design is..... just beautiful! !!!


----------



## CaraBou (May 27, 2014)

That is pretty cool. Do you make designs and kits to sell?


----------



## FlybyStardancer (May 28, 2014)

Very pretty!

In high school & college I would often visit the henna tattoo booths at fairs/amusement parks... It wasn't the traditional forms, just using the technique to do temporary tattoos that would last longer than airbrushed ones. I loved it, but I haven't had much of a chance to get any in years... I purchased a kit to try to do them myself, but I don't have a steady enough hand, and no one else is interested in them.


----------



## Khanjari (May 28, 2014)

I am so glad you guys liked it! 

I have all the necessary ingredients that I could make and sell kits but I have never given it a thought!  I can teach how to do it if anyone is interested 

The original henna tattoos are really intricate. You correctly mentioned that the fair stalls just use the technique and then do any tattoo design.... The best thing is that since it is temporary, you don't have to worry about being stuck with a design. .... and of course, NO PAIN TO GET IT DONE!!!!!


----------



## Jerliesa (May 28, 2014)

I love henna!  I do it for myself and friends sometimes.  Do you make your own paste?


----------



## Khanjari (May 28, 2014)

Yes, I do make my own paste! 

I do it for myself too but just sad at the fact that I can do it only on my left hand as I am a righty!!


----------



## shunt2011 (May 28, 2014)

Wow, beautiful!  I love Henna Tattoos.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (May 28, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> The original henna tattoos are really intricate. You correctly mentioned that the fair stalls just use the technique and then do any tattoo design.... The best thing is that since it is temporary, you don't have to worry about being stuck with a design. .... and of course, NO PAIN TO GET IT DONE!!!!!



That's exactly why I like to get them! It's the artistic expression of a tattoo, but without the permanence or the health risks associated with having an open skin wound.


----------



## Relle (May 28, 2014)

Didn't know you do could do your own paste - must google it. I bought some already in a tube but always remember to do it when I'm going to the dermatologist for a skin check and think better of it. I've got a book somewhere with designs in it, must dig it out to get some inspiration.


----------



## CaraBou (May 29, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> I have all the necessary ingredients that I could make and sell kits but I have never given it a thought!  I can teach how to do it if anyone is interested





shunt2011 said:


> I love Henna Tattoos.





Jerliesa said:


> I love henna!





Relle said:


> Didn't know you do could do your own paste - must google it. .



Sounds like a resounding YES, we want a tutorial on how to make the paste and apply the tatoos!


----------



## Jerliesa (May 29, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> Yes, I do make my own paste!
> 
> I do it for myself too but just sad at the fact that I can do it only on my left hand as I am a righty!!



Same here!  I've been looking for a really good, dark staining powder and the best ones I've tried are found online.  I have relatively dark skin so it takes a little more staining power for me to get a long-lasting design, even if I wear and wrap the design for 6-8 hours before removing the paste.  Suggestions?


----------



## Saponista (May 29, 2014)

Awww I tried to do my own but I'm just not artistic enough. Wish I had someone as talented as you to do it for me!! Love henna tattoos they are soooo beautiful.


----------



## Jencat (May 29, 2014)

Really pretty!  I don't know if my hand is steady enough to do something that intricate, but it would be fun to try.


----------



## twinkiesmommy2009 (May 29, 2014)

I'd love a tutorial and to learn how.  We always get a version done that they have at the renaissance festival.


----------



## Khanjari (May 30, 2014)

@ Jerliesa: I am a kind of wheatish complexion too so I hear you! What works best for me, I usually put the design on later in the evening after finishing dinner, when the design starts drying, dab a mixture of lemon juice and sugar on you design with cotton ball ( the acid in the lemon juice gives deeper color and sugar is sticky so makes the paste stick to your skin allowing it to stain more). Then let it dry overnight (if necessary, wear a latex glove so you don't end up staining the bedsheets and comforter) and then peal off the dry paste from the design first thing in the morning and DO NOT touch water to the design for about 10 hours (it may not be possible for some of us) but over that period of 10 hours the color darkens.

Let me know if you have any other questions 

@ Saponista:

Aweee, I wish I could have been able to be there to do it for you. .... my soaping friends would get a good discount and/or a good barter!!!!!!! I could use some amazing soaps   



twinkiesmommy2009 said:


> I'd love a tutorial and to learn how. We always get a version done that they have at the renaissance festival.



First of all I have to apologize. I started to type my reply last night but was so sleepy that I just fell asleep and my husband put away my glasses and phone. ....didn't mean to not reply to your post!

I always go to the Renaissance festival and stop by there. They do it very differently!

I am not very good at making videos but was trying to find a video from YouTube to see if there is one that matches the way I do mine and saw this video that I will see if I can post the link here.



Jencat said:


> Really pretty! I don't know if my hand is steady enough to do something that intricate, but it would be fun to try.



I was the same way Jencat, until I actually started taking classes for the same. I learnt it from the lady who did my wedding henna. The pictures I sent are nowhere close to her work of art!!!!! I have to do a lot of practice and hopefully one day I can get closer to her art!

I am trying to paste a link of YouTube on how to make the paste and fill it in the cone.

How To Make Henna Paste & Fill Henna Cone: http://youtu.be/M1lvMBTfZoE

Please let me know whether you can see it or not.


----------



## Relle (May 30, 2014)

The link works, but I find it hard to hear what she is saying with her accent. No Indian shops here to get henna powder :sad:.


----------



## Khanjari (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know Relle!

I'm,not sure where you live. I am here in Charlotte, North Carolina and we have Indian grocery store that sells the powder.  If you absolutely cannot find any store selling the powder, I can give you the phone number of the store here and may be that they can ship it to you. ... just a thought!


----------



## Relle (May 31, 2014)

I'm in Australia, too expensive with postage.


----------



## Khanjari (Sep 15, 2014)

New design i did on my hand


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 15, 2014)

That's really pretty.  There is a gal that does henna tattoos at our Farmer's Market and she does awesome work.  I've had them done a few times.  It amazes me the detail of them.


----------



## Khanjari (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes, it definitely is a lot of detail!  I love them!!!!!!


----------



## Jencat (Sep 16, 2014)

Pretty!  I should see about getting painted when I go to the Renaissance Festival this year.


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 16, 2014)

Hmmm, I have been thinking of getting a regular tattoo and this might be a great way to try it out.


----------



## Khanjari (Sep 16, 2014)

Jencat said:


> Pretty! I should see about getting painted when I go to the Renaissance Festival this year.



Where are you located? I'm in NC. ee are going to have the Renaissance festival soon in Charlotte. I can do the henna for you. .... it would be like a dream come true..... meeting a fellow soaper and doing henna on a fellow soaper! !!!!!



houseofwool said:


> Hmmm, I have been thinking of getting a regular tattoo and this might be a great way to try it out.



Yes, I always recommend that! !!!!


----------



## MagicalMysterySoap (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow your designs are beautiful. What brand of Henna powder do you use?


----------



## Khanjari (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't use any specific brand.  I just use whatever is available.  Time permitting, I make my own paste from whichever brand powder is available else if I can buy a ready made cone from the Indian grocery store,  that works equally well for me


----------



## Jencat (Sep 22, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> Where are you located? I'm in NC. ee are going to have the Renaissance festival soon in Charlotte. I can do the henna for you. .... it would be like a dream come true..... meeting a fellow soaper and doing henna on a fellow soaper! !!!!!



Rats!  I'm in TX.  I'd love to meet you some day.  You do such beautiful henna designs.  Ooh, I bet I could use henna designs for embroidery.  I really need to figure out how to be independently wealthy so I have time for all of my hobbies!  
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Khanjari (Sep 23, 2014)

Jencat said:


> Rats!  I'm in TX.  I'd love to meet you some day.  You do such beautiful henna designs.  Ooh, I bet I could use henna designs for embroidery.  I really need to figure out how to be independently wealthy so I have time for all of my hobbies!
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Amen! I feel you.... I feel the same way..... honestly, I see only one way to be independently wealthy and that's by winning a jackpot lottery but i never win so seldom play.  

Example : i was thinking about my daughter's Halloween costume and she LOVES HELLO KITTY. ......i looked over the Internet and all the costumes were simple but pricy so YouTube(d) on how to make tu-tu at home.... loved the idea (will use it some day for sure) but then bouhht a dress online! !!!!!


----------



## Ellacho (Sep 23, 2014)

Khanjari, that's so cool! Love the design!


----------

